# Gas Prices going down?



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Fianlly after months of being ripped off, the prices of gas are finally going down, I found this interesting website and it gives info and prices interactively by folks on gas prices in their area.


http://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm paying $1.51 a gal at the local National Guard Base.........


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It's all BS! Gas goes down $0.05/gal and diesel goes up $0.12!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Diesel being higher is a big bit%$ with a lot of my friend driving diesel powered trucks. Cheapest diesel around here is close to $2.25 a gal.........What happened to the days when diesel was always 10 to 25 cents a gal cheaper than gas.........what made it now be higher in price.............is it to capitolize on all the folks buying diesel powered trucks or what? Just donp;t seem kosher to me for some reason, not that the entire price of gas is kosher either...........


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chip
About 2 months ago, I was paying $1.79/gal for diesel now it's $2.35.

As home heating oil season gets in full swing the prices jump dramatically!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Diesel over here is $1.89 reg gas is $1.68


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

1.71 for the cheapest gas.. 
deisel is around 2.25 
k1 is 2.29


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

They droped gas prices because they were afraid some Holiday travelers might stay home.They raised heating fuel prices because they know every one has to have it.Every time theres an expected surge in traveling gas prices drop.The Greedy pigs will make that up later on.Right now they just want to rip us off for heating costs.

Gas here is $1.69 I use kerosen as a secondary heat I have a LP furnace and have used a Kerosen heater for 20 years as a space heater so I can keep the furnace thermostat lowered.Until this year when kerosen jumped from $1.49 the same price it has been for several years.To $2.19 practically over night.Electric heaters are the way to go right now.Or burning the furniture perhaps.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

here, next door to st.louis, mo. gas is now 1.63$/gallon of regular unleaded-- diesel at closest public station is 2.34$ illinois has very high fuel use and road use taxes on each gallon-- about 27 cents on each gallon of unleaded and nearly a dollar for diesel-- governor has to pay off sky high costs of endless inferior road repair[ iLL, builds concrete roads, and then covers them in crappy, thin asphalt when they need fixing--


----------

